# Bremme/Klug Valve Gear



## John R (May 17, 2008)

*Good Morning all,*


*I am in the middle of a Scratchbuild of a H Class 0-6-0 Tank loco of the WAGR, I wish to make and*


*fit "Hackworth Valve Gear" but cannot find any accurate Spec`s & Measurements to complete*


*the Section,*


*The Bremme/Klug is a type of Hackworth Valve gear and looks easier to build, SOooooo,*


*Any assistance would be very much appreciated.*





*Regards,*


*John R.*


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
try Charles Dockstaders excellent program for the design of valve gears: 

http://www.tcsn.net/charlied/ 

Regards


----------



## Shaymaker (Feb 15, 2008)

John.... 

Hackworth is not difficult to design and build. If you care to give some idea of how far your design has gone already, I may be able to help. 

Mike Chaney


----------

